# help



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

I came home from work....47 miles one way.......I shut off the car an I herd the cooling fans run and I though I smelled something burning. is this normal....is it doing it cycle to burn off the crap in the dpf. any info would help...I cant wait to the service manual will come out


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> I came home from work....47 miles one way.......I shut off the car an I herd the cooling fans run and I though I smelled something burning. is this normal....is it doing it cycle to burn off the crap in the dpf. any info would help...I cant wait to the service manual will come out


Normal. Your car was doing a regen.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> Normal. Your car was doing a regen.


I thought the car had to be running for the regen to work??? I guess that shows how ignorant I am about my car. How do you know when the car is in regen mode?


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it is because I herd the fan running and I though I smelled something burning off but I don't know


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I thought the car had to be running for the regen to work??? I guess that shows how ignorant I am about my car. How do you know when the car is in regen mode?


Yes - but when you stop the car in the middle of a regen, it will smell like it's burning and the fans will continue running.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wish there was a message that came up saying regen in process or something. I know the newer trucks have this message. Since I drive a lot of city and it has been soo colllllddddd it has happened to be 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

The owners manual says that a "Please continue driving" message should appear if the DPF is being cleaned.

It would be nice to have somewhere in the DIC, an estimate for when the next regen will take place, though. It could help drivers plan for it.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> The owners manual says that a "Please continue driving" message should appear if the DPF is being cleaned.
> 
> It would be nice to have somewhere in the DIC, an estimate for when the next regen will take place, though. It could help drivers plan for it.


And where is this message suppose to appear? I have never seen it, anybody else?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> And where is this message suppose to appear? I have never seen it, anybody else?


This message will only appear if it makes X number of regen attempts that get stopped, and it doesn't get a chance to regen before the DPF reaches a certain level of soot that it hasn't been able to burn off. You can stop regen attempts here and there, but if in between you drive in such a way that allows the car to regen, you will never see the message.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

This as well as the DEF% discussion earlier, does make the case for an expert mode in the DIC that offers more information.Chevrolet probably doesn't want to inundate novice drivers with messages which can cause anxiety, but there are some drivers with a "pilot/aircraft like" mentality.... they want to observe all the instruments available...


----------

